
Ask HN: What project management tool do you love? - anjneymidha
What tools would you suggest for a small team of 5 or 6 devs and designers?
======
andersthue
Warning: Shameless self promotion ahead!

I had been running my company of 5 employees for several years and never was
able to get overview of projects and good and transparent feedback from the
makers. This led me to create a new way to work that I am now turning into a
method and an app.

The foundation of the method is 1) Leave the makers alone so they can be as
much as possible in flow 2) Inform the Managers, honestly and transparent so
they have total overview and sleep better. 3) Commit and be acountable to team
members, manager and customers about what you will do during the week to
improve internal motivation 4) Learn from mistakes, discuss how to learn from
failures and how you can behave differently to prevent making the same
mistakes.

Read more on [http://timeblock.com](http://timeblock.com) and sign up for the
newsletter to get the method in a three day course.

------
Matt138
If you use GitHub, then ZenHub is a great option. It is a Chrome extension
which adds project management functionality inside the GitHub interface.

Disclosure: I work at ZenHub - the favourite feedback I get is how much it
cuts down on context switching between where developers want to live - GitHub,
and where Project Managers want to live Jira/Trello/etc, as everyone can work
directly from GitHub Issues.

[https://www.zenhub.io/](https://www.zenhub.io/)

~~~
anjneymidha
We went with Zenhub :)

------
guiambros
JIRA [1]. You get the benefits of a Project Management tool coupled with bug
tracking, and can expand to other products within Atlassian's family,
including Confluence, HipChat, etc.

[1]
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira](https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira)

------
zhte415
A whiteboard. Costs a penny and pays a fortune. Or a bunch of whiteboards.
Cover the walls in them.

And pens (of course, lots of colours) and other things to stick to them, like
Lego bricks with sticky bottoms (workflow/queues), and post-it notes (that are
able to stick to whiteboards, a lot of post-its can't), and a countdown timer
for your huddles so they don't take that little bit too long, and multiple
small screens stuck there too if you have workflow or queues.

And a webcam permanently on if you have a remote employee/partner 'visit' the
office on-demand but don't record them because they're likely working from
home and they'd like their home privacy.

All of these, and more, are cheap, simple, tactile, and can be mixed around
until you find something that fits.

------
playing_colours
We use Breeze.pm for task management at our 30 people company. It is a
lightweight Trello-like dashboard with just a bit more functionality than
Trello has.

We've been using it for about a month, and looks like it's exactly what we
need. Previously we used JIRA, but it would be more precisely to say we made
several approaches to start using JIRA, and every time after sing it for 1-2
weeks we slowly ceased. It looked too heavy for our small company and our
environment, no one wanted to deal with it.

Now with Breeze.pm we have project dashboards, some integrations with HipChat,
Github, Slack. Notifications, calendar, groups of projects, search and filters
- and a nice and responsive UI attached. We also like the developer of Breeze
who is open for questions and suggestions.

------
gt565k
For a small team, I'd say Pivotal Tracker with Flowdock

They integrate with each other very well, and you can even plug in github to
PivotalTracker and Flowdock to make everything seamless.

I think they are free for up to 5 people as well.

------
floor__
Depends on what type of work you do... but I really like:

Asana --> [https://asana.com/](https://asana.com/)

Also note worthy is Evernote.

~~~
anon3_
Asana's GitHub integration is superb also.

Be aware, Asana is pricey, but they have a special offer for startups.

[https://asana.com/pricing](https://asana.com/pricing)

------
yellowapple
The company I work for uses Pivotal Tracker and Flowdock with quite a bit of
success.

For my personal projects, I generally go with Trello.

------
XLDRT
My team just went through trello, asana, and JIRA over the last three months.
We came to the conclusion that Asana is the best combo between trello and
JIRA.

If your team is heavy tech, then go JIRA, all other, I would say asana.
Personal use, trello.

------
lostbit
If you are more focused on tasks than chats you might like trello.com or even
just workflowy.com. I wouldn't say they are Project Management tools, but they
can help the processes go forward.

------
vaceletm
If you are doing Agile and/or Waterfall, you can have a look at Tuleap[1].

Pretty good at Scrum, Kanban is in progress (some features already there and a
first delivery in June).

Net benefit: you get one tool for project management, source control and
tracking (bug, todo, etc) in one central place with easy administration. Plus,
it's fully open source!

Note: I'm part of the dev team.

[1] [https://www.tuleap.org/about-
tuleap/features](https://www.tuleap.org/about-tuleap/features)

------
BorisMelnik
Basecamp - we have hundreds of clients and need a place to store all of the
information. Its cheap, it works, and it is easy to learn.

------
blooberr
Redmine is good enough for me. You can get a droplet on digital ocean all
ready to go too.

